# Is Misono UX10 Worth the Price?



## bechler (Oct 8, 2011)

Recently the price of the Misono UX10 went up and I want to know if it is still worth the knew price. The 210mm Gyuto is about 240.00. I have read a ton about these knives and the seemed extremely popular a few years ago. If they are no longer worth it does anyone have an suggestions of a knife that is better than the Misono?


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php?2964-Hattori-FH-vs-Misono-UX10


----------



## James (Oct 8, 2011)

carbonext, tkc, konosuke hd, yoshikane, dt itk...the list is very long haha


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 8, 2011)

I totally know why you asked. It is a heavier knife, and withstands serious abuse. If the price were left where it was, I"d totally have suggested you get one.

But at the price it's at now, you should probably get something else.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 8, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> But at the price it's at now, you should probably get something else.


Truth. I handed in my Misono Fanboy card last April (or May?) when they hiked their prices. When my Dragon dies, it won't be replaced.


----------



## TDj (Oct 8, 2011)

ux10 was barely worth the old price. at the new price, most certainly not.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Oct 8, 2011)

NO


----------



## tk59 (Oct 9, 2011)

Every time I see one of these threads, I remember how close I came to buying a Misono as my first japanese knife. I've since used, fixed and sharpened several and every time, I feel good all over again for never buying one.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 9, 2011)

Citizen Snips said:


> NO


 
+1


----------



## Citizen Snips (Oct 9, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Every time I see one of these threads, I remember how close I came to buying a Misono as my first japanese knife. I've since used, fixed and sharpened several and every time, I feel good all over again for never buying one.


 
ya i owned a 270mm sweedish sujihiki and it wasn't bad. i would compare it to the fujiwara in profile and usability. the only difference was a chunk of change and the misono was muuuuuuch more reactive


----------



## Lefty (Oct 9, 2011)

That's funny TK. I, on the other hand have gone back to my Misono moly, since lending out my Rodrigue, and it's as much fun to use as a Carter IP funy in the same length.
I think Misono had some great deals before, but like Vertigo said, at their current prices, I'll take a pass. The only exception I can think of is if my moly were to get snapped in half/lost/whatever, I'd pick another one up.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not saying it's a bad knife and I have less experience with the moly (I sharpened one maybe a year ago or so.) but looking back at the progression of my disease, I don't feel there is a niche it would have filled better than one of the blades I already have. Lefty, I'm a little surprised you like yours as well as a Carter but to each their own. They have nice geometry and profile and sharpen easily for stailess and have nice thick handles.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 9, 2011)

Remind me. What was the price hike? Does the semi-annual Korin sale compensate for it? 

k.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 9, 2011)

It was like 60%. I doubt Korin can match that.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 9, 2011)

I guess I should explain myself a bit clearer. I love my moly, and it's as nice to use as a Carter, in that it's laser thin (I guess I did tweak it a bit), there is virtually no stiction, and it gets that nice grippy sharp feeling I love so much, in no time flat. BUT, I pick up the Carters I currently have hanging o my rack and look at them, and julienne, dice and brunoise the air like a mofo. The Carters make me think, "ok...I get extra cash in February, so maybe I'll pick another Carter up then", and the Misono just hangs there waiting to plow through whatever it is I'm making. Part of me wishes my moly was carbon, but the fact that it isn't can be very nice as well.


----------



## TDj (Oct 9, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Remind me. What was the price hike? Does the semi-annual Korin sale compensate for it?


 
240mm Suji with dragon:
pre-hike: $126.90
post-hike: $195

I bought one JUST before the price-hike, but because I bought a bunch of knives at that time, I had to return it. I now regret it because I could really use a carbon suji at 240mm. Oh well. I'm DEFINITELY not going to buy it now.


----------



## karloevaristo (Oct 9, 2011)

wow... that's a huge price hike.... there's no way I'm getting a ux10 with 195 bucks...


----------



## tk59 (Oct 9, 2011)

karloevaristo said:


> wow... that's a huge price hike.... there's no way I'm getting a ux10 with 195 bucks...


 That was the carbon steel verson. The UX10 is much more expensive.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, the price hike hit shortly after I started really getting into J-knives. I'd been hearing good stuff about the UX10s but my finances weren't too great at the time so I tried to keep things cheaper and maybe try one out later. Now there's no way though--Korin currently lists a 240 UX10 suji at $306! :bigeek:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 9, 2011)

A UX10 240mm gyuto(the standard by which all knives are compared)...is $338, after shipping, from Korin.

Absurd!


----------



## Timthebeaver (Oct 9, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> A UX10 240mm gyuto(the standard by which all knives are compared)...is $338, after shipping, from Korin.
> 
> Absurd!



UX10 240mm gyuto with grantons = $438 at JCK.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 9, 2011)

Timthebeaver said:


> UX10 240mm gyuto with grantons = $438 at JCK.


 OMG, *** are they thinking!


----------



## karloevaristo (Oct 10, 2011)

that is just crazy... did they make any improvements/upgrades on it? or are they just taking advantage on their popularity and the crazy "culinary" hype that's going on?


----------



## MadMel (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't think there are any improvements over the previous batches...


----------



## JanusInTheGarden (Oct 10, 2011)

Anyone know where we could see their sales figures? I am curious to see if they are even capable of selling them efficiently at that price point.


----------



## stevenStefano (Oct 10, 2011)

After their price increase, I doubt they sell many knives at all. Just might get the odd person who searches the forums and sees how well recommended they used to be and don't realise they are stupid overpriced now. I remember hearing a few rumours about the price increase, that perhaps they didn't want Westerners buying their knives, or that they felt they should be in the same sort of price category as Masamoto.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Oct 10, 2011)

stevenStefano said:


> After their price increase, I doubt they sell many knives at all. Just might get the odd person who searches the forums and sees how well recommended they used to be and don't realise they are stupid overpriced now. I remember hearing a few rumours about the price increase, that perhaps they didn't want Westerners buying their knives, or that they felt they should be in the same sort of price category as Masamoto.



The UX10 was in the same ballpark (perhaps even a little more) than the stainless Masamoto (VG or CT) lines even before the price hike.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 10, 2011)

The price hike was to compensate for the shift in the dollar yen exchange rate. As the dollar got cheaper, the knives became relatively more expensive in Japan, so they increased the dollar cost to keep the actual amount paid more consistent. With the vagaries of currency exchange rates it makes little sense, butt there you go.


----------



## sel1k1 (Oct 10, 2011)

I like Misono's reason for raising their prices 30%....."because". ><


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 10, 2011)

sel1k1 said:


> I like Misono's reason for raising their prices 30%....."because". ><


 
It was explained that the higher-ups at Misono didn't like that foreigners were paying less for their knives than Japanese folks. They couldn't make it cheaper, so they had to raise the price overseas. He said he was confident that they will still sell, and there was a lot of implied message that higher prices make things look better quality.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 10, 2011)

Eamon summed it up, right there. That was the exact feeling they put out there. It's a shame, because they really are solid knives, but at the prices they're asking, I just don't get it.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Oct 11, 2011)

i think it started with that guy on top chef, i cannot remember his name, but he was all about knife skills and had one. 

from there things like this tend to snowball. i dont think that any misono is worth the prices they charge now. they are just mediocre knives that have an upcharge because of the name misono.

we should all know better than to buy one now. at the old price point, i wouldn't have bought one but would have at least considered recommending it for someone looking for something in that neighborhood


----------



## James (Oct 11, 2011)

I bought a ux10 petty a year and a half before the price hike; for the amount I paid for it, it's a solid knife. Edge retention isn't the best, but it's a good cutter and very easy for me to use as it's extremely flat. at the current price...I'd rather go with something better for cheaper.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 11, 2011)

Citizen Snips said:


> i think it started with that guy on top chef, i cannot remember his name, but he was all about knife skills and had one.
> 
> from there things like this tend to snowball. i dont think that any misono is worth the prices they charge now. they are just mediocre knives that have an upcharge because of the name misono.
> 
> we should all know better than to buy one now. at the old price point, i wouldn't have bought one but would have at least considered recommending it for someone looking for something in that neighborhood



Oh man that Top Chef guy drives me nuts. Banging things around, hacking up food and making a mess is not a sign of talent.


----------



## Cookin808 (Oct 11, 2011)

I also bought a UX10 240mm gyuto with dimples pre-price increase and added it to my stable of knives. I ended up using it maybe a dozen times then put it in the box and stashed it in favor of a Takeda. I guess I need to just sit on it because I would never spend $450 for a knife like that. I am hoping that there is another 60% hike in the next few years so that I can put it up for sale at twice the price I paid for it (ha ha wishful thinking). It is a great knife with excellent fit and finish but definetly not worth $400+.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 11, 2011)

Cookin808 said:


> I also bought a UX10 240mm gyuto with dimples pre-price increase and added it to my stable of knives. I ended up using it maybe a dozen times then put it in the box and stashed it in favor of a Takeda. I guess I need to just sit on it because I would never spend $450 for a knife like that. I am hoping that there is another 60% hike in the next few years so that I can put it up for sale at twice the price I paid for it (ha ha wishful thinking). It is a great knife with excellent fit and finish but definetly not worth $400+.


 
Shoot, I'd sell it and buy a Shige. If Misono wants to compete with them, then so be it!


----------



## Citizen Snips (Oct 11, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Oh man that Top Chef guy drives me nuts. Banging things around, hacking up food and making a mess is not a sign of talent.



couldn't agree more. speed is great but lack of talent shows tenfold when speed is involved.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 12, 2011)

Citizen Snips said:


> i think it started with that guy on top chef, i cannot remember his name, but he was all about knife skills and had one...


Actually, I did some internet searching back when I was trying to decide on a blade and I found a number of reviews. The one I remember was written by a housewife who said something about the knife making her feel like a ninja mom or something.


----------



## Peco (Oct 12, 2011)

Citizen Snips said:


> i think it started with that guy on top chef, i cannot remember his name, but he was all about knife skills and had one.



That would be Hung Huynh I guess: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwciXwM_5FA&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL509C7D579B3CF190


----------



## Seb (Oct 12, 2011)

I think it's really funny that a thread question with a two word answer (ie, Enn Oh) has gone on for four pages!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 12, 2011)

Seb said:


> I think it's really funny that a thread question with a two word answer (ie, Enn Oh) has gone on for four pages!


 
That's why we are junkies!


----------

